
Apple updates iWork apps with new shape library, auto-correction features, more - minimaxir
https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/13/apple-updates-iwork-apps-for-mac-with-new-shape-library-auto-correction-features-more/
======
minimaxir
Also, linked text boxes in Pages.

